# Document last modified



## chibicitiberiu (Sep 19, 2008)

What's that javascript code I can enter in the Address bar to see the date the web page opened was last modified?

I tried "javascript:alert(document.LastModified)" but it always says "Undefined"


----------



## alexyu (Sep 19, 2008)

The correct one is:

```
javascript:alert(document.lastModified)
```

Didnt work in chrome for me. Just FF and IE


----------



## chibicitiberiu (Sep 20, 2008)

alexyu said:


> The correct one is:
> 
> ```
> javascript:alert(document.lastModified)
> ...



So my mistake was only the "L"  thanks for help that one works.



> Just FF and IE


That's why i only use FF3 and Chrome sucks.


----------



## cohen (Sep 20, 2008)

chibicitiberiu said:


> That's why i only use FF3 and Chrome sucks.



I love Chrome!


----------

